# ap story on FDA approval rate



## Guest (Aug 27, 2001)

http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/232/nati...s_by_FDA+.shtml tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom Is that really why the FDA screeched to a halt on Zelnorm? Because some people in the trial needed Gall Bladder surgery??Thanks. BQ


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2001)

there isn't any reason not to believe what the FDA says on this.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Fair Enough. I guess we then wait til the newer studies are completed? BQ


----------

